# Can dogs get tetanus?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am wondering if dogs can get tetanus, and if the vaccine is is included in the regular puppyhood vaccines. Helena was running today in the yard, and I guess she cut too close to the old dog house in the back yard and scraped a nail. She is a scrape down her side about 5 inches long. It was red, but not bleeding. So nothing major. I put some neosporin on it and called the vet. The vet told me that dogs do not get tetanus and there was not a vaccine for dogs. But I googled it and it said that they can get tetanus but it is very rare. And so they do not usually get the vaccine. So should I contact a different vet? Or will she be ok?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes they can. I had a friend who's dog got it


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok I will call another vet tomorrow then.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Totally It's better to be safe than sorry. My friends Husky Ellie had to be put down cause they didn't catch it till it was too late


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah that is scary. From what I've read it's rare. Talking to another dog owner on FB about it. She said probably nothing to worry about since I put the antibiotic cream on it. But I will double check with the vet anyway. I do know that it is not a deep wound, and tetanus thrives in deep wounds where oxygen can't get too. This is more of a scrape, not deep.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh good, she'll probably be ok. Ellie stepped on a nail and it went right into the pad of her foot. Her paws were so furry it was hard for them to see the wound but the vet shaved her up and found the puncture and they said it was pretty deep.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh poor pup.  My friend on FB recommended using the cream on her til the wound is all healed up.


----------

